# Making gates swing uphill.



## Fat ferret (10 Apr 2015)

How best to do this? The gate has to swing up as it opens. Not too steep a slope around 4" over 5' but gate has to sit close to ground as possible for rabbit prevention! Any help appreciated.


----------



## Steve Maskery (10 Apr 2015)

I've never done it myself, but all the ones I've seen have the bottom hinge longer than the top one. So the line of hinge is canted. That's what makes it move up as it swings.

Some hinges have several holes for the pin to sit in, so you can alter the angle and therefore the rise as it swings.


----------



## Fat ferret (10 Apr 2015)

Hi Steve. Never thought of that. I thought I would have to pack behind the bottom hinge but not top one. Your way sounds better.

One thing for certain. Will test hand on a post outside workshop not in customers drive. :wink:


----------



## artie (10 Apr 2015)

I have never used one, but I think you can buy a "rising hinge" and just screw it on.


----------



## Steve Maskery (10 Apr 2015)

Of course, you have to make the gate a funny wonky shape so that it fills the gap and allows the hinges to work as well.


----------



## Steve Maskery (10 Apr 2015)

On reflection, it might be the top hinge. It would depend on whether it is opening inwards or outwards, I think.

But the principle is correct, altering the line of hinging will make the gate rise or fall as it swings.


----------



## Fat ferret (10 Apr 2015)

So I can use a plumb gate, plumb post and just move the hinges to one side at the bottom and the other at the top. Definitely some experimenting to be done here.


----------



## blackrodd (10 Apr 2015)

Is this what you are after?
http://www.gateinfo.org/diagrams/pgs/uphill.php

And lots more here.
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=gate+ ... B250%3B150
Regards Rodders


----------



## DanielPatten (10 Apr 2015)

pivot point on bottom hinge need to be further away from gate than the top hinge pivot point

http://www.gatesplus.com.au/rising.html

take a look at the site, it australian but shows rising hinge concept

regards

Dan


----------



## katellwood (10 Apr 2015)

try something like this


----------



## nev (10 Apr 2015)

Can you not just tilt the gateposts forward a touch?


----------



## Bradshaw Joinery (11 Apr 2015)

Yeah, top hingh towards gate from centre of post, bottom hinge away, if using a face fix hinge (hook and band style) you can pack them off from the gate and post on the bottom hing also, so the gate and post are plumb but the hinges centres arent. Packing helps witht he 90lift, whereas the hinge centres help through 180.


----------



## bugbear (11 Apr 2015)

artie":3j7q3bq7 said:


> I have never used one, but I think you can buy a "rising hinge" and just screw it on.



I have those in my house, but they only rise by around 1/2", enough to clear a fluffy carpet, not the 4" the OP needs.

BugBear


----------



## dickm (11 Apr 2015)

katellwood":2x1fqrv8 said:


> try something like this



That's the most common solution. Most agricultural fencing suppliers will have them in stock or can get them quite easily.

Our last house had a rise of about 9" over an 8 foot length of the drive, and this was accommodated by re-working the bottom hinge so the eye was about an inch beyond the inner face of the gate (relatively simple job with an arc welder). The hinge hooks were exactly aligned vertically. This meant that when open, the face of the gate leaned back by 3 inches or so, which hardly showed. It was necessary to have a hook to hold the gate open, and, because it was actually part of a double (vehicle + pedestrian) gate, had to have a chain to stop it swinging past closed, but it was all still working the last time I passed the house 15 years later.


----------

